# Don't Discount The Dinks



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

Seems to me if you baby a dinker through the winter they will pay you back come next year, most of the time anyway. It is almost like a jump start with a nuc.

Looks like they did just fine!!

How come you have a plywood back yard :scratch:


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

G3farms said:


> How come you have a plywood back yard :scratch:


I am a guerrilla beekeeper, with many more hives on my property than allowed. I have been busted twice, and now mount my hives on trailers with plywood sideboards so that I can flee easily if the zoning inspector comes around.


----------



## Robbo (May 11, 2008)

I love those small handfulls of bees that turn into some thing like this - great isnt it!!


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Picked up 2 small swarms this week. We'll see how they do.


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

odfrank.......now that is funny


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Sometimes it seems that the booming hives do poorly the following season and the ones that flounder this year thrive the next. I've wondered if there isn't a cycle, much like many fruiting trees, where a bee colony cycles between good and poor seasons.
I don't dump my one season dinks....but if they don't get it together the next, they're gone.


----------

